# How many driveways can i handle???



## celticgreens (Nov 4, 2004)

this is my first year plowing, i have a '92 ford F-700, a little big for residential driveways but whatever, ill manage. my question is, since this is my first year and i dont have any commercial accounts, how many residential driveways can i handle per snow fall??? im hopefully handing out like 2000-3000 flyers and will assume ill be flagged down multiple times. if i set up accounts with clients for the season, how many do you think i should take on before it gets to be too many? i understand i have to take into account driveway size and how much snow, but just say average, like 20X 30 driveways and say 6 inches of snow. give me your best guess. thanks guys


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

It depends how far apart they are too. 20 to 30 is not unreasonable but not to be a party pooper you must consider the weight of that truck in people driveways and possible damage that you could do to them that will cost big bucks to fix. (stay off of cement driveways that can crack)


----------



## Bryan C. King (Jan 19, 2004)

Too big of a truck to do residential driveways.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Bryan C. King said:


> Too big of a truck to do residential driveways.


I agree with you. It's going to take so much time and expect damage to lawns and driveways. Sell the 700 and buy a used 1/2 truck.


----------



## gmack616 (Nov 22, 2004)

it definetly depends on the distance between driveways. if they are all in the same neighborhood, you could do 6-10 an hour w/o problems.


----------



## maurader (Jan 25, 2004)

I think if you showed up in my driveway to plow with something that big I would have a heart attack. Sell it and buy a pickup truck. If you really had to 25-30 driveways would be possible as long as they are not spread too far apart.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Holy Mackeral! Lord forbid if they have a car parked in the drive off to the side. I can see a whole lot of damage occuring with a truck this size...concrete, lawn, curbs, etc..


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats BIG for residental??? get 3/4 ton and thats plenty, about 20 min per driway if u have some driving to do


----------



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a big truck for drivways, I suggest getting a jeep if you are only doing driveways. Small and does the job,it is just so much easier in driveways.

I will be a sub this winter and will be doing about 30 driveways. A few really big and the rest medium to small. All of them in the same town and not more than a 5 minute drive from each other. Some are even on the same block.
I am running a Wrangler with a 6.8' snoway.How long do you think it would and should take me to do?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Would it be safe to say a 100 foot drive with a garage to the side, just push the snow to the end of the drive with a 8 foot plow would take about 5 mins at the most for a normal 6" storm?


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Throw a six footer on the 700 and go nuts! Imagine?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

daninline said:


> Would it be safe to say a 100 foot drive with a garage to the side, just push the snow to the end of the drive with a 8 foot plow would take about 5 mins at the most for a normal 6" storm?


I push into drive unless they say otherwise and push it of the side near garage and back drag what is left in front of garage and push it to side too.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Wow...I hope you don't start sliding! Like most others said, sell it and get a smaller truck or keep it and buy a beater. I plow some of my drives w/ a 9 footer and that's often hairy. Good luck


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 2004 f 350 with 8 ft plow and cant get it in some places Drives in tight places get a ranger


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I use a 1ton std cab SRW with a 8 footer and it will fit anywhere I need it too.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

celticgreens said:


> this is my first year plowing, i have a '92 ford F-700, a little big for residential driveways but whatever,


A little big???

I wouldn't even attempt it in that size of a truck. Sod ain't cheap and you will be replacing a bunch next spring. Get a nice load of dirt as well with a vibrator to pack it down as those tire ruts are gonna need to be filled in as well.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Celticgreens, give me a call at 201-336-6860 (Steve) when you get a chance. I have a Ford Ranger 4x4, maybe we can work something out with a trade if you are interested. I am in North Bergen 07047, not too far from you...


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

i hope your not plowing res. properties in the city with that.


----------



## faughtj (Jan 24, 2004)

I plowed last year in my Chevy 1-ton DRW dump, and that is a tight fit in most driveways.. the rear end is just so much bigger than a standard pickup, plus if you have the west coast mirrors that stick out 3 feet on each side that makes it even worse. Many times I came within an inch of swiping a mailbox with those damn mirrors. 

Unless you're waaay out in the country where the driveways are 1 mile long or more, I can't imagine anyone hiring a truck that size, nor would I want to imagine being the one who has to drive it. Seems like a good candidate for sub work for a company looking for a large truck for roads, malls, etc.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

can we say plowking homer simpson???????


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Parking Lots is your best bet!*

Whoa! With a truck like that, I say you're probably gonna have to go with atleast 9 or 10 foot blade. I say your best bet is to stick with doing parking lots with a truck like that. If you wanna get into doing driveways, you might want to do what the others said, get a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton pick up and put a 7 1/2 foot or 8 foot blade on it. As for the number of driveways you want to do. Last year I did 45 driveways in 3 days, but that meant non stop from daylight to dark. I have a F-150 with a 7 1/2 foot Western, perfect for getting in those smaller places around houses.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

I want that truck!!! I don't why, but I just do....damn. I got a Quad cab dodge 2500 4x4 V10(2000) 50k Excellent condition w/ western Pro 7'6". What can be worked out???


----------



## ODwyerPW (Nov 13, 2004)

*F550 DRW Dump 4 X 4 w/ 9ft Plow.*

My first year plowing: F550 DRW Dump 4 X 4 w/ 9ft Plow.

Doing Hotel Parking Lots, Gas Stations, etc... I'm finding it's a bit big to manuever. Have to really be cognizant of what's around you. I've had to remove the tailgate and wood sides to get visibility other than my mirrors of what's behind me. I can't imagine how difficult it would be if it were even bigger (F700).


----------

